# Which Music Player u like



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello all,

Saw the thread "Best Music PLayer" with n number of posts...with different views 

so vote now...

I guess this will help users 2 get the mostly played player


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2008)

If WMP11 had the minimize to tray feature, I would be using it full time. I use WInamp when I am working as well as listening to music & WMP11 when I am not working, & just want the audio to play.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, since they have already bumped up and started the discussion again there, you might want to continue there itself. This is not required!


----------

